# TT Tomorrow!



## AEmedic (Nov 25, 2014)

Wish me luck... The closer it gets the more anxiety I get over the surgery.

I met with the Endo today and she was very persistent about putting me on Synthroid. I was just as persistent about using Armour, and she relented. She kept saying that of all of her patients, the ones on Armour typically do the worst and that it is much harder to regulate.

Anyway, I am first case in the morning and that means a 5:30 show time, for an 8AM surgery.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## voto23 (Jul 23, 2012)

Good luck, AEmedic!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Great!

Stay ahead of the pain - when they ask how you feel - if you feel anything ask for more pain med. After the first 2 days pain subsides.

Keep ice/cool pack on your incision site.

I cooked a full dinner for my family the day I came home which was approx 36 hours post op. Likely due to the thyroid hormone spill I felt fantastic.

When will you start your replacement?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Good luck, and good for you on advocating for which medication you want to use. If it doesn't work, there are alternatives. You just have to find what works for you.


----------



## AEmedic (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone! everything went well except for the parathyroids... He could only visualize one of them! So, I might only have one!

What is life going to be like with one parathyroid?

I am a bit worried!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You might be fine - your body could adjust to just having 1. A friend of mine has 1 and does not have any issues.


----------



## AEmedic (Nov 25, 2014)

Good news so far! Started the Armour last night and my calcium was at 8.7 this morning. Looks like the one parathyroid is hanging on!

I get tired really quick, and I'm good and sore but I feel okay!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

One parathyroid may be all you need--I work with a lady who only has one left and she has to take calcium supplements but other than that, she's fine. I lost one during surgery so I only have three, but I've never had calcium issues.


----------



## AEmedic (Nov 25, 2014)

The Doc did mention that I had a bit of thyroiditis today when he was discharging me, but he said that we would know more about that with the Path report also.

I just got home and have been wondering when I should take the Armour. I have tried searching and it seems every result tells a different story.

For those of you on Armor, when do you guys take it?

BTW, I am on 120mg to start off with and I go back to the Endo at the end of Jan.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Armour is not hard to regulate. What is your starting dose? Let us know; many of us here are Armour experts.

Best of luck to you and we all will be anxious to hear from you when you are able.


----------



## AEmedic (Nov 25, 2014)

Not the best pic, and actually my first selfie, pretty sad really...


----------



## AEmedic (Nov 25, 2014)

I am starting out on 120mg.

Should I take it in the morning or night?

With or without food?

I want to start the habits right the first time.

Thanks!


----------



## voto23 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi AEmedic, glad to hear you are doing well.  I had a TT Oct 21st and I'm on Armour, also. I take mine at the same time every morning. I set my alarm for 5:30am. Some ppl split their dose and take a bit in the afternoon. I haven't done that yet as I'm still trying to get the right dose. I do know that you should take it without food, on an empty stomach, 1 hour before eating or at least 2 hours after eating. And take any iron or calcium 4 hours apart from your Armour.

I hope you continue to do well and your recovery is a good one. A little tidbit I can add is that swallowing was A LOT easier and less painful if I had my head tilted down. That really, really helped me!

Good luck!


----------



## AEmedic (Nov 25, 2014)

Interesting that you would mention that swallowing is easier with your head down. I learned that the hard way at the hospital last night. I have found that it hurts more to talk with my head up as well. I'm going to look like a hunchback for awhile I guess.

I think I might split up my dose and take half in the morning and the other half in the afternoon.

How are you feeling since your TT?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Liothyronine (T3)
is almost totally absorbed, 95 percent in 4 hours.
http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

What matters is consistency re the Armour. Bear in mind the T3 peaks in 4 hours so you don't want to stay awake all night. If you work at night, that may be good but if you work during the day morning dose might be best.

What a lovely incision you have! Holy cats! How do you feel? Did you get pathology report yet?

Here is info.


----------



## AEmedic (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks Andros! I feel okay, a bit sore and tired. I am sore all the way down into my chest, that seems a bit strange... Otherwise, I feel pretty decent. There has been a bit of jitteriness but that could be the pain meds.

No Pathology report yet, doc said he should have it in a week... We'll see, with Christmas and all.

The incision is ugly, but the doc says that the reason that it isn't a straight line is due to the internal stiches that will dissolve and it will flatten out. The shininess is the glue. I hope it looks allot better than it does now, when it heals...


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

It will look unbelievably better when it heals! I wish I'd kept "just after" and "3 months later" pictures of my incision, so I could show you what I mean. There's no point taking a picture of my incision now, as you'd have enormous difficulty spotting it! But, just after the op, I thought I was horribly scarred for life...

Fingers crossed for the pathology - hopefully you can get it all sorted before Christmas.

Keep on top of the pain and be kind to yourself. You'll be back to your normal self before you know it!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Keep a cool pack on your incision to help the inflammation.


----------



## AEmedic (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks guys, The swelling is going down but the bruising is quite interesting...

I have been feeling okay but I get some persistent headaches and tiredness are the latest challenges.

Seeing as how I only have one PT, I need to keep an eye on any potential symptoms of low calcium.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh, you will be one handsome dude!! It will heal and be barely noticeable!!

You were really jostled around in there and inflammation travels; unfortunately!! Before you know it, you won't remember this happened at all and the best part is you are going to feel well again!


----------



## AEmedic (Nov 25, 2014)

Well, I don't have the full report, but they gave me a call this morning and let me know that there was no cancer!


----------



## mlorraine (Dec 21, 2014)

Congratulations!!! What a wonderful Christmas present.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## AEmedic (Nov 25, 2014)

This s an excerpt from the Pathology Report:

DIAGNOSIS:

A. Left thyroid lobe -

- Multinodular goiter with adenomatoid nodules showing degenerative changes with hemosiderin deposition.

- No malignancy is seen.

B. Right lobe of thyroid -

- Multinodular goiter with adenomatoid nodules.

- No malignancy is seen.

Is there any significance to the diagnosis of the left thyroid lobe?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Secondary degenerative and reparative changes are commonly seen in cases of nodular hyperplasia, commonly due to intralesional bleeding and cystic degeneration. Additional cellular components frequently seen include lymphocytes, foamy macrophages, crystals, calcifications, and hemosiderin deposition.
http://www.mdconsult.com/books/page.do?eid=4-u1.0-B978-1-4160-2589-4..00015-2&isbn=978-1-4160-2589-4&type=bookPage&from=content&uniqId=478979735-2

Now this I found most interesting.........

Hemosiderin
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemosiderin

You may at one time had some vascularity going on so it is a good thing that you had your TTfor many reasons.

Did you ever get punched in the neck or did you ever have whip lash?? Choked? I wonder?


----------



## AEmedic (Nov 25, 2014)

Interesting, I have never had any neck injuries, at least not that I can think of... I will be asking the surgeon and the endo what they think when I see them.

Thank you for the links!

I do feel that the TT was the right choice but I sure hope I get stabilized sooner rather than later. The headaches and mild nausea are irritating but not debilitating.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't worry; you are going to kick butt!! And we are here to help you get those "numbers" where they should be!

You are welcome and Happy New Year!


----------



## AEmedic (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks Andros!

Happy New Year!


----------

